# Going on Vacation



## egyptiandan (May 20, 2009)

I'll be leaving for merry olde England tomorrow  I won't be back until Tuesday the 26th late.
Everyone play nice while I'm gone 

Danny


----------



## Isa (May 20, 2009)

Have a nice trip and have fun Danny


----------



## Stazz (May 20, 2009)

Aw Danny I am sooo jealous  Have a fantastic trip, we shall miss you!


----------



## egyptiandan (May 20, 2009)

I will Stace 

As well as seeing my girlfriend Kelly (stells), she'll be meeting me at the airport and we'll be going to a meet for the UK forum that I'm on. It's on Sunday at the Chester zoo. 
http://www.shelledwarriors.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=25311
http://www.shelledwarriors.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=27121

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (May 20, 2009)

Well Danny have a great time. Enjoy the Zoo (I'm so jealous) the meeting and of course Kellys company(though I know I don't have to add that one lol). 

We will do our best to hold down the fort while you are gone. 
Remember everyone he said "PLAY NICE"


----------



## reptic_critter (May 20, 2009)

Wow thats interesting. Have a good trip. Last time I had a trip, was in october and it was not for fun, so nevermind, I don't think it can be called a vacation. Other than that I went 2 decembers ago on a family vacation. I need it...terribly.


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 20, 2009)

Have fun!!!


----------



## Candy (May 21, 2009)

Must be nice Danny. Have a great time. Tell the queen hi for me.  We'll miss your advice while your gone, but will be looking forward to your return. Don't forget to buy souvenirs for your tortoise's.


----------



## galvinkaos (May 21, 2009)

Have fun Danny. I'll be good while your gone 

Dawna


----------



## terryo (May 21, 2009)

Have a ball, and bring home loads of pictures....


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 21, 2009)

England how nice. ItÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s been a few years since I was there. Hope your having a great time.


----------

